# Hangteich oder Deichbruch?



## birgitundsteffen (11. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte,

wir haben uns hier angemeldet weil wir bei unserem Projekt „Hangteich“ so langsam unsere Bedenken bekommen!:?

Wir bauen nun schon seid fast zwei Jahren an unserem Hangteich und mittlerweile ist er doch größer geworden als wir ursprünglich geplant haben!

Nun stehe ich mit meiner Frau fast täglich am Teich und unsere Sorgen gehen eigentlich nur in eine Richtung! Werden ca. 45000 Liter Wasser im Teich bleiben, oder haben wir irgendwann oder sehr schnell Deichbruch und somit eine kleine Katastrophe da unter dem Teich am Hang unsere Holzhütte steht in der wir doch gerne noch ein paar Jahre Feiern würden…:shock

Ich werde mal ein Foto rein stellen da diese Anlage schwer zu beschreiben ist!

Ich hoffe dieses Thema wird noch beobachtet und wir können hier auf Hilfe von Leuten hoffen bei
denen  so etwas Ähnliches auch funktioniert hat!

Falls uns nach dem Foto jemand für Verrückt hält darf er dies selbstverständlich äußern da wir schon fast selbst der Meinung sind!:shock

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Birgit und Steffen


----------



## Bibo-30 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau am Hang !!!*

Hallo Birgit und Steffan
ein Bild wäre wirklich hilfreich 
Hilfe findet Ihr hier auf jeden Fall......ach ja :willkommen


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Hallo Birgit und Steffen,

herzlich :Willkommen2 hier am Teich. 

Damit ihr nicht untergeht, hab ich Euch lieber mal ein eigenes Thema gegönnt. Sicher werden sich bald User melden, die Euch auf die "Sprünge" helfen können.

Und was das "verrückt" angeht - ich dachte immer, das wäre Grundvoraussetzung, um einen Teich zu bauen


----------



## Bibo-30 (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

  huhu Ihr beiden 
also ohne Foto wird das nix .....und ich bin doch so gespannt.....


----------



## birgitundsteffen (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> huhu Ihr beiden
> also ohne Foto wird das nix .....und ich bin doch so gespannt.....



Ein sonniges HALLLO aus Elbrinxen,

danke schon mal für eure Antworten...so ich habe wieder die ganze Zeit gegraben und nun endlich Fotos gemacht!toll

Wir hoffen Ihr könnt darauf unsern Teich erahnen???
Kann das was werden????
Wir freuen uns hier Unterstützung zu bekommen....

..bis dann


----------



## Ernie (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Ich von meiner Seite hätte da weniger die Bedenken.
Der Teich steht eben auf gewachsenen Grund auf.
Der seitliche Damm sieht dick aus..

Was hatte Ihr nochmals für Probleme ?


----------



## hipsu (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

So dick ist der seitliche Damm nun aber auch wieder nicht, hätte da auch meien bedenken............


Wie wärs mit einem Fundament machen und ne kleine Mauer hochziehen als Stütze

oder an den Erdwall solche Pflanzkübel aus Stein hochstapeln............

so hier: http://www.rs-rodefeld.de/Privat/Pflanzsteinwand1.jpg


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Hallo Steffen,
kann Deine Bedenken gut nachvollziehen, "gewachsener Boden" hin oder her....
Wir sind auch absolute Neulinge auf dem Gebiet "Teichbau" und haben bei weitem nicht so einen großen Teich wie ihr.
Unser Folienteich hat ma' gerade 12.000 Liter.
Vor dem Folienteich haben wir... IN  DEN  HANG rein einen Fertigteich gesetzt, war uns zu riskant den Folienteich in den Hang reinzubauen.
Das Ganze haben wir mit einer hufeisenförmig angelegten Feldsteinmauer abgefangen, die mein Mann in ein Zementbett gesetzt hat.
Guckst Du hier.....https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22603
Weiterhin gutes Gelingen,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Bibo-30 (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Hallo Ihr beiden
Sieht ja interessant aus. Aber ob's hält?  Hätte auch bedenken.....würde wie Benny vorgeschlagen hat, Planzsteine stapeln. Da seid Ihr dann wirklich auf der sicheren Seite. Oder eine Steinmauer etwas schräg und mit Erde auffüllen, wie Ihr oben schon habt....dann passt das auch gut zusammen.
Edit: Oder nicht eine hohe Mauer, sondern so Terrassenmäßig anlegen....so 2-3 Ebenen, dann kann man das auch schön bepflanzen


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Servus Birgit & Steffen

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich würde meinen die Böschung von der Schräge her, paßt schon 
Aber ich würde die Dammkrone ein bisserl verbreitern , Ihr wollt ja den Teich umrunden können . So 50cm Breite und diese mit einem Ringanker, als Kappilarsperre und Fundament für den Geheweg versehen, würde einen stabilen Teichabschluß < Klick (ab Beitrag #18) darstellen.

Wenn es sich finanziell ausgeht, würde ich auch so Pflanzsteine aufschichten, sieht einfach besser aus, als nur mit Erde. Ist meine Meinung.

Frage: 
Was soll der Teich werden 
Pflanzenteich, Fischteich, Koiteich ....
Wollt Ihr Filtern ......


----------



## Ernie (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Steine rund herum haben wir auch gemacht ( Sandsteine ) sieht dekorativ aus .

und zwischendurch ein Loch gelassen, damit Pflanzen herein kommen.

Unser Deichabschluss ist ca 30 cm Breit und mit Kies obe aufgefüllt.
Das hält und man kann darauf laufen.

Gruss ERnie


----------



## Koitreu (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Hallo Birgit und Steffen. Wir haben unseren Teich auch direkt an einem Hang gebaut weil wir eh nur Gefälle auf dem Grundstück haben.Unser teich hat jedoch nur 14000l ist also nicht so viel wie bei euch. Dem Foto nach würde ich mich dem Helmut was die Deichkrone angeht anschließen die ist auf jedenfall viel zu schmal. Der untere deich ist bei uns ca 3m und die Krone fast 1m breit. Große Steine im hang und auf jedenfall die richtige Pflanzenwahl würde da noch einiges an Stabilität her machen. Auch wenns nicht so eine wunderschöne Pflanze ist und man sie regelmäßig schneiden muss, würde ich euch zu einer Zwergmispel(Cotoneaster bullatus ) raten da sie eine sehr robuste Pflanze ist und ein sehr gutes Wurzelwerk bildet was für steile Hänge sehr gut ist um bei langanhaltenem Regen die Erde nicht weg zuspülen. Gruß Karsten


----------



## mtbgue (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Hallo,
also zum Thema Hangteich kann ich nur sagen mein kleiner Hangteich hält schon 15 Jahre ( ca 8000L.)

Mein  2 der Große!! ca. 200m2 und 250 000 L ist gerade im Umbau.
Hat aber sicher auch schon gut 5 Jahre am Buckel und da hat der Damm gehalten.
Allerdings hab ich an der Kone gut 80cm Breite!
Hab den Teich mit einen Alten haus mit gekauft. Nun ist der Hausumbau fertig jetzt gehts an den Teich.
Der Vorbesitzer hatte nicht mal eine Folie nur Lehm und Steinplatten als Bodengrund. Und der Damm hat gehalten.
Nur ist der Damm auf der Außenseite stark bewachsen, was sicher auch zum halt beiträgt.
Nur dürften  im laufe der Jahre  einige Wurzeln den Weg durch den Damm geschafft haben.
Nun hatte ich letztes Jahr, extremen Wasserverlust und auf der Außenseite eine extrem Sumpfige Stelle.
Nun baue ich komplett um auf Schwerkraft und mit Folie.
Erdarbeiten sind erledigt, Folie ist dies Woche gekommen.

Nochmals zu Euren Teich, ich würde die Krone ebenfalls etwas verbreitern, da man sicher zur Reinigung um den Teich kommen soll.
Mit den Pflanzsteinen hab ich auch gute Erfahrungen, da steht unser Pool drauf!!
Das schon seit 20 Jahren!!! Kein Problem. Ist halt so bei Hanglage das man sich immer was Basten muss.
Weiters denke ich bei Euren Damm daran das es sich so wie mit einer Staumauer verhält und da ist auch die Sole das wichtigste da der Wasserdruck dort am größten ist. Und das Scheint bei Euch ja eine Ordentliche Breite zu haben.
Also dann viel Glück und macht weiter, abbrechen oder aufhören bei euren Baustand währe Schade!!!


----------



## hipsu (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

ich denke mal solche Pflanzringe sind auch noch ne günstige Alternative, sind nicht ganz so teuer


----------



## birgitundsteffen (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Hallo Leute,

da es ja nun hoffendlich bald Frühling wird...:evil und es dann mit dem Bau weiter gehen kann
habe ich eine Frage.

Könnt ihr mir einen guten Händler für Teichfolie im Netz empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten...

MfG
Birgit & Steffen


----------



## karsten. (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Hallo

jetzt kommt wieder der Spielverderber 

ich bin vom Bau

und will nur mal hier in den Raum werfen :

ohne eine fachkundige Beurteilung der konkreten Bausituation und Bodenverhältnisse
sind solche ......Ermutigungen im besten Falle .....   freundlich  

http://www.gartenplanung-online.de/html/body_hangbefestigung.html

die Möglichkeiten sowas zu machen sind Vielfältig  
Möglichkeiten Fehler zu machen auch

das kleine Geld was man für einen Fachplaner mit Bodengutachten und Statik ausgibt

rechnet sich mit....... Sicherheit

oder man beliest sich , schaut sich Bauwerke vor Ort an und geht statisch mit
Fundamenten ,  Armierungen und Massen auf die gaaanz sichere Seite

das könnte auch teurer werden 

mfG


----------



## ron (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hangteich oder Deichbruch?*

Hallo,

echt eine spannende Anlage! Mit spannende Herausforderungen. 

Ich würde auch dem Karsten recht geben. Da würdet ihr an der sichere Seite sein. Gleichzeitig stellt sich die Frage was passieren könnte. Was sind die Gefahren?

Jetzt bin ich weder Statiker noch Geologe. Deswegen sind meine Gedanken ein bisschen ins blaue hinein. Gleichzeitig darf ich da leise hinzufügen, dass ich Holländer bin und mein erstes Lebensjahr unterhalb vom Meeresspiegel verbracht habe. :gdaumen  Und jetzt wohne ich in einem Land, wo es von den Staudämmen nur so wimmelt 

1. Theoretisch könnte die Anlage so einen Druck auf den Untergrund ausüben, dass sich im gewachsenen Boden etwas tut.

2. Theoretisch könnte der Damm sich bei der Schneeschmelze oder bei langwierigem Regen aufweichen und in Bewegung geraten. Da stellt sich die Frage wie drainierend die Masse ist. Ist sie sandig oder lehmig? Bewegung durch Frost im Boden könnte auch ein Risiko beinhalten.

3. Der Druck der durch die Wasserhöhe entsteht, wirkt auch seitlich. Wenn dieser Druck zu hoch wird, dann wird der Damm seitlich auf Druck belastet aber auch auf Zug. (Ein Staudamm hat deswegen die umgekehrte Form als eurer Damm) Deswegen bezweifle ich ob das nachträgliche anbringen von Steinen etwas bringt. Die Masse vom Damm könnt ihr berechnen (grob), wenn ihr weisst wieviel m3 das sind. Die angebrachte Steinen wären ein prozentuale Gewichtserhöhung, aber nicht unbedingt eine Festigkeitserhöhung. Dieser Druck liesse sich mit einer entsprechenden Hydraulik nachahmen, bevor ihr weitermacht. Baue den Druck auf und schaue ob er nach einer Weile nachlässt oder nicht. Die Gefahr wäre zu umgehen wenn ihr den unteren Bereich in einem Korb setzt.

4. Theoretisch könnte eine Leckage in der Anlage zu einer Aufweichung vom Damm führen. So ein Fall ist für alle blöd, aber bei euch würde es grössere Risiken mit sich bringen.

Wenn alle diese theoretische Gefahren aus zu schliessen sind, glaube ich, dass ihr an der sicheren Seite seid. 

Aber ich lasse mich gerne korrigieren. Soll ja nur ein Diskussionsbeitrag sein...

Für euch muss es ja ein Glück bedeuten, dass ihr so einen strengen Winter habt. Vielleicht lässt sich bei der Schneeschmelze etwas ablesen.

Viel Glück!



LG

Ron


----------



## birgitundsteffen (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe Ihr seid nach der langen Zeit noch dran an unserem Thema?!  Ich möchte Euch nun gerne nach 7 Jahren! Bauzeit  unseren Hangteich vorstellen. Der Bau hat sich immer wieder verschoben und wurde auch mehrmals verändert. Nun ist es aber endlich geschafft. Man sind wir froh.  Bilder folgen natürlich!


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2015)

Wann ???


----------



## Teich4You (7. Aug. 2015)

Bilder her! Sonst glaube ich kein Wort! 
Bin gespannt ob es gehalten hat, oder noch nachgebessert wurde.


----------



## jule (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo! 

Es klingt auf jeden Fall sehr spannend. 

Mich würde auch interessieren wieviel von dem was auf den ersten Bilder zu sehen ist, so geblieben ist... aber dazu brauch es neue Bilder 

Aber dass man nach so langer Bauzeit froh ist, wenns geschafft ist, das glaube ich dir - jetzt heißt es genießen    -


----------



## birgitundsteffen (7. Aug. 2015)

Hey, schön das Ihr noch dabei seid. 

Bilder folgen noch dieses WE versprochen. Ihr könnt Euch sicher vorstellen wie viele Bilder nach so langer Zeit zusammen gekommen sind. Muss mal was zusammen stellen. Einfach das fertige Ergebniss zeigen wäre ja jetzt auch nicht so richtig.


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2015)

Servus Birgit & Steffen

Schön das Ihr noch da seid ... 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das du mit deinem hoch interessanten Teich eine Doku startest.

Hier wäre der richtige Platz für deine Teich-Dokumentation

Bin schon sehr gespannt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## birgitundsteffen (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Helmut, super Idee das werde ich so machen. Muss nur erstmal nen Anfang finden.


----------

